

What do you guys think of Lovestry? - Nikkki

A girlfriend sent me today a link link to Lovestry. "Lovestry dates online for you and all you need to do is just go to dates" ( online dating as a service).<p>I did not believe it first, but I got a beta account and the concept and site looks nice. The online dating experts were also very helpful.  What do you guys think of it? http://signup.bibano.co.uk/
======
arkitaip
I dunno, are we even allowed to criticize things on HN anymore? Seems like we
can't go a week without someone complaining that HN is a horrible place with
vile and unhelpful people.

~~~
thinkingisfun
I know right? So let's try anyway :P

The background image looks pixelated on a big screen. What's worse though is
that the face of the guy is always exactly behind the black thingy. Use a
differently cropped photo, or offset it in some other way.

May I also suggest that a single, confused looking guy in front of a laptop
isn't as great as, say, photos of two people on a date, preferable two people
who actually like each other? For maximum bonus points let it be a couple that
actually got together through your site :)

Also, personally I'd never sign up for something that doesn't have a detailed
description of how it works, preferable including screenshots, up front. So I
cannot say anything about what is beyond the signup page.

